# RIP Opa



## Brmty2002 (Sep 5, 2017)

This is a Tribute to my Opa. A truly brave man.

Opa had 3 black belts. one for Karate one for Hapkido and one for TKD. Opa passed away on Saturday, 28/2/15. He died after a long battle with Heart Cancer. 

THE ADVERTISER TRIBUTESTHE ADVERTISER TRIBUTES







                                                                           Rest in Peace Opa.

                                                                                Ich liebe dich

                                                                                 Guten Nicht


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Sep 5, 2017)

Sincere condolences.


----------



## Tames D (Sep 5, 2017)

My condolences.


----------



## Martial D (Sep 5, 2017)

Sounds as if he lived a life of dedication. I find that admirable.

My condolences to you and yours.


----------

